# Balaton



## J_hallo (6. August 2002)

Hallo Leute,
kann es kaum noch erwarten, die Angel in den Plattensee zu halten. Bin Urlaubsangler. Aber sicher nicht mehr lange. Habe zum kommenden Geburtstag die Lizenz geschenkt bekommen. Das Lernen mach ich natürlich selbst. Oldenburger hat mir freundlicherweise mal den Fragenkatalog gesendet. Vielen Dank Oldenburger! Werde mich noch persönlich melden.
In drei Tagen geht es los.
Meine drei Frauen werden den Angelplatz sicher kennen lernen, wenn sie mich im Urlaub suchen. Damit ich dort nicht ganz unnütz rum sitze, erwarte ich Eure Tipps für einen guten Fang. Mitten im August. Friedfisch und auch sonst bin ich offen.
Gebt bitte Eure Erfahrungen an ein aufstrebendes Mitglied der Anglerzunft weiter. Jeder Tipp ist willkommen.
Bis gleich und danke.
J_hallo


----------



## angeltreff (6. August 2002)

Ich war vergangenes Jahr am Balaton, am Nordufer. Ohne Boot bist Du chancenlos, denn die Köder müssen weit raus (mindestens 100 m). Am Ufer selber beisst nichts.

Köderfische kann man leichst stippen, alle Angler die ich dort gesehen habe haben damit gefischt. Gefangen wurde Aal und Zander (Fogasch).


----------



## hecht24 (6. August 2002)

hi j,hallo
bei keztely geht ein kleiner fluss in den balaton.
da gehts auch gut zu angeln.
bei dem warmen wetter wuerde ich versuchen nachts zu angeln
 :g  :g


----------



## J_hallo (6. August 2002)

Nachts angel, ist das problemlos? Hab mal was gelesen von wegen 1 h nach Sonnenuntergang???
Gruß J_hallo


----------



## Essoxking (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Balaton*

Hallo,
hat es geklappt am Ballaton
Ich fahre selbst im August dort hin und benötige reichlich Tipps.
Hast du Erfahrungen gemacht?
Besten Dank


----------



## congermichi (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Balaton*

hey essoxking,
habe jahrelang im urlaub an balaton geangelt. bin ein totaler fan der angelei dort. meine speziellen plätze waren auf der halbinsel tihany. dort hast du direkt an der strasse kleine parktaschen an denen sich die angler tummeln . dort heisst es rechtzeitig sich einen platz zu sichern. und wenn du runter zu den steinen gehts solltest du keine angst vor schlangen haben. die tummeln sich dort tonnenweise. aber die fänge im balaton waren immer ein highlight von mir. die ganze palette von weissfischen konnte ich fangen in allen größen und formen. oft mit futterkorb und feederrute. ansonsten immer eine rute auf karpfen oder brassen mit maden gelegt. abends oft auf rot oder tauwurm einen o. mehrere aale gelandet. der hafen von siofok ist auch so ein paltz von mir gewesen wo aal oft losging in der dämmerung aber auch um die mittagszeit im schatten unter bäumen.  eine guter angelladen findest du im orteingang von siofok. ansonsten auf der nirdseite in dörgisce  ist ein kleiner laden für köder . willst du noch mehr wissen ? dann schreib.


----------



## haukep (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Balaton*

Wir haben ein Haus am Balaton, aber gefischt habe ich da noch nicht, war mir immer zu flach und im Sommer ist es mir außerdem viel zu warm


----------



## dirkbo (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Balaton*

Ich war auch mal vor ca. 7 Jahren in Ungarn am Balaton ( Siofok ).
Wir haben uns immer ne Luftmatraze fertig gemacht um unsere ganzen Angelsachen zu transportieren und sind auf diese Bänke, die eigentlich zum Sonnenbaden einladen sollten, die ca. 150 m vom Ufer entfernt im Wasser stehen.
Dann einwenig Kukuriza( gekochter Mais -bekommt man in allen Supermärkten) an den Haken+Futterkorb und ab gings ... wir haben mehrere kleinere Karpfen und viele Weißfische verhaften können.
Hat jede Menge Spaß gemacht ... nur passt auf die unheimlich schnell kommenden Stürme auf, bei der " Rückfahrt " bin ich schonmal fast ersoffen( obwohl es auf der Südseite sehr flach ist, waren die Wellen schon fast 1,5 hoch- kann man sich ja vorstellen, wenn man mit der Luma und dem ganzen Angelgedöns schnell machen miuß und die Luma immer wieder vom starken Wind ergriffen wird...Also wenn die Wolken richtig schwarz werden, vom Norden her ... dann aber schnellstens zusammenpacken und Gas geben, damit man das rettende Ufer schnellstens erreicht
Und keine Angst vor den Wasserschlangen dort. Sie sehen schrecklich aus, aber sie sollen nicht giftig sein.
Egerszegedre - zu deutsch ... Prost!!!


----------



## Knobbes (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Balaton*

Wie sieht es dort mit Raubfischfängen aus?
gruss Knobbes


----------



## dirkbo (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Balaton*

Da kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen, aber ich habe mit einigen anderen Anglern gesprochen, und die meinten das vom Hecht, Zander und Wallern alles im Balaton heimisch ist ... nur leider kann ich Dir darüber nicht mehr sagen.
Es werden bestimmt noch Einige hier im AB vertreten sein die Dir ja mehr Auskünfte geben können ... aber ich konnte Dir wenigstens helfen, wenn es um die Köfi`s geht .....


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Balaton*

Habe in den Häfen (Südufer) vor einigen Jahren gut Aal und Zander auf Köfi gefangen.Am besten Knicklichtposen benutzen,sonst gibt es Hänger ohne Ende.Wichtig: Pinkies oder Senke mitnehmen ! Hatte damals grösste Probleme mit der Beschaffung von Maden. Auch Würmer waren im Knochentrockenen Boden nur sehr schwer zu bekommen.

Gruß
j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Timmy (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Balaton*

Gab es dort nicht vor einigen Jahren ein riesiges Fischsterben?|kopfkrat


----------



## haukep (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Balaton*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Gab es dort nicht vor einigen Jahren ein riesiges Fischsterben?|kopfkrat



Dieser Artikel ist ganz interessant: http://www.balaton-zeitung.de/0011aale.htm


----------



## Timmy (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Balaton*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Artikel ist ganz interessant: http://www.balaton-zeitung.de/0011aale.htm


 
Danke Haukep#h


----------



## antonio (27. März 2005)

*AW: Balaton*



			
				dirkbo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war auch mal vor ca. 7 Jahren in Ungarn am Balaton ( Siofok ).
> Wir haben uns immer ne Luftmatraze fertig gemacht um unsere ganzen Angelsachen zu transportieren und sind auf diese Bänke, die eigentlich zum Sonnenbaden einladen sollten, die ca. 150 m vom Ufer entfernt im Wasser stehen.
> Dann einwenig Kukuriza( gekochter Mais -bekommt man in allen Supermärkten) an den Haken+Futterkorb und ab gings ... wir haben mehrere kleinere Karpfen und viele Weißfische verhaften können.
> Hat jede Menge Spaß gemacht ... nur passt auf die unheimlich schnell kommenden Stürme auf, bei der " Rückfahrt " bin ich schonmal fast ersoffen( obwohl es auf der Südseite sehr flach ist, waren die Wellen schon fast 1,5 hoch- kann man sich ja vorstellen, wenn man mit der Luma und dem ganzen Angelgedöns schnell machen miuß und die Luma immer wieder vom starken Wind ergriffen wird...Also wenn die Wolken richtig schwarz werden, vom Norden her ... dann aber schnellstens zusammenpacken und Gas geben, damit man das rettende Ufer schnellstens erreicht
> ...



Am Balaton 1,5m hohe Wellen ? ich weiß nicht wo Du warst.Das sind auch keine Bänke  sondern Stege zum Angeln welche meist Privatbesitz sind.Schlangen sind nicht giftig sehen auch nicht schrecklich aus ist so was wie die Ringelnatter bei uns.


----------



## Counter-Striker (27. März 2005)

*AW: Balaton*

Ich war auch schon 3x in Ungarn und am Balaton ! Wir waren beim 2. mal dort auch angeln ! Wir mussten erst einen Angelschein kaufen für einer Woche , wir wollten Nachts von einer dieser PLattformen aus angeln , die es überall im Wasser dort gab. Aber vergebens , wir sind nachts wieder zurück und haben es morgens an diesem "Fluss" versucht der in den Balaton geht , wir haben jede Menge Katzenwelse gefangen und einen Karpfen (bin mir aber nicht Sicher)


----------



## Knobbes (28. März 2005)

*AW: Balaton*

@Counter-Striker,
was heisst in deinem Beitrag nicht sicher?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Keno (11. April 2005)

*AW: Balaton*

Kann man dort eigentlich günstiger Angelgerät kaufen als in Deutschland?


----------



## antonio (12. April 2005)

*AW: Balaton*



			
				Keno schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man dort eigentlich günstiger Angelgerät kaufen als in Deutschland?



entschieden günstiger


----------

